# Sticky  Missing Posts?



## Sharry

If your post seems to have 'disappeared' it will have been added to the relevant main 2WW thread, that way more people who are going through the same experience/feelings will see it and you will get more support, and maybe even help somebody else at the same time who may be feeling the same way  

Sharry xx


----------



## Olivia

Hi sharry, when you say the 'missing posts' have moved into the main 2ww threads is this section not the main 2ww thread? I can't find the other main 2ww thread? Help!

Thank you

Olivia 😁


----------



## Sharry

Hi Olivia

Since your OTD will be in August it is in the August thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337827.msg6138279#msg6138279

Sharry xxx


----------



## Olivia

Cool thank you sharry! 😉xxx


----------



## Froggy2015

I can't find my post either?


----------



## Sharry

October 2WW thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=339611.msg6193154#msg6193154

Sharry xx


----------



## Lilybelle

Hi,
I posted in the ladies in waiting 2ww yesterday but I can't find my post today??
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Sharry

You post is still there and has not been moved. 

Sharry x


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi, I'm not sure where my post has gone? I am quite new to the site so it may be under my nose but it's not on the 2ww thread that I can see. Thanks


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

It is merged into the December post.

Sharry


----------



## mrsmurphy

Was my post deleted? About natural conception?


----------



## Sharry

No it is the July 2ww thread x


----------



## mrsmurphy

Thank you sharry x usually get a notification to say it's moved haha xx


----------



## Maksi

Hello there.
I remember putting a post in '2ww- symptoms that went on to become a BFP' sometime in mid December 2015....but the forum from Oct 2015 to December 2015 seems to jump a whole month and my post is not there. Please can you help?


----------



## eviegary

Hi I'm really sorry but I can't find my post either


----------



## Sharry

It's in the main post

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=399009.msg7502801#msg7502801

Sharry


----------



## Bina K

Hi sharry,

Just wondering why the January 2019 2ww forum has been locked. I can't send a reply cz some members were testing in Feb. Can you unlock the same so we can still send replies.


----------



## Sharry

It is locked as we are now onto testing in Feb 😉


----------

